# Carpet



## 66goatframeoff (Nov 8, 2011)

Any recommendations on new carpet for my 66 gto 2dr 4spd have brand new carpet but it's for an automatic I put the 4 spd back in while restoring.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

For anything interior, Legendary has by far the best quality. It's not cheap, but you won't regret it.

Bear


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

get a console to hide the holes....


----------

